# What is going on?????



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

We picked a hellava time to win games. We were tied for the 3rd worst record & we win. And now tonight we're winning again. And without Sully & Rondo. And Olynyk is playing like Dave f'king Cowens. Time to pretend you twisted an ankle & get off the court.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Now we're up by 20 midway through the 3rd. If we keep this sh1t up both the Jazz & Lakers will jump over us.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Figures. All they had to do was keep playing like they were playing and all would be well, and now we're staring down a three or four game winning streak in April to jump three spots in the lotto. Who's excited to take a flier on Zach LaVine?


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> Figures. All they had to do was keep playing like they were playing and all would be well, and now we're staring down a three or four game winning streak in April to jump three spots in the lotto. Who's excited to take a flier on Zach LaVine?




1) Bucks............15-65
2) 76ers............17-63
3) Magic............23-56.....8 1/2......Bkln (R), Chic (R), Ind (H)
4) Jazz..............24-56......9..........Utah (H), Minn (R)
5) Celtics...........25-55.....10.........Phila (R), WASH (H)
6) Lakers...........25-54.....10 1/2....Mem (H), Utah (R), SA (R)


Its really hard saying this BUT........the Cs need to lose the last 2 games.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Meh. They lost two I had penciled in for wins and won two that I penciled in for losses. I had them picked for 26 wins to start the year and that looks like where they're going to end up.

Cleveland needs to clean house. This owner is so awful that I don't think they'll have another winning season during his tenure. His chosen management is simply inept. They also seem to be a in a similar situation with regards their "superstar". They should have shut him down for the year ages ago and moved him this summer. Every game he plays now is demolishing his value.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Cleveland needs to clean house. This owner is so awful that I don't think they'll have another winning season during his tenure. His chosen management is simply inept. They also seem to be a in a similar situation with regards their "superstar". They should have shut him down for the year ages ago and moved him this summer. Every game he plays now is demolishing his value.


Zero chance they move Irving. Not after Lebron walked on them, Gilbert's going to be determined to show that he can get a star to stay.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Zero chance they move Irving. Not after Lebron walked on them, Gilbert's going to be determined to show that he can get a star to stay.


I would say the chances of them moving Kyrie is closer to 50% than it is to 0%.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I would say the chances of them moving Kyrie is closer to 50% than it is to 0%.


I really, really doubt it. They're going to throw the five-year max at him this summer and he's got a chance at bumping it up to the 30% of the cap number if he gets voted into the all-star game again next year (not too much of a stretch). If he flat-out refuses to sign an extension things could start getting really interesting, but it's tough to see him turning down that max deal with his injury history.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> If he flat-out refuses to sign an extension things could start getting really interesting, but it's tough to see him turning down that max deal with his injury history.


It's not tough to see him turning down that deal at all. He has had one foot out of the door all season.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Zero chance they move Irving. Not after Lebron walked on them, Gilbert's going to be determined to show that he can get a star to stay.


I'll happily stipulate that they'll **** the whole thing up.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Meh. They lost two I had penciled in for wins and won two that I penciled in for losses. I had them picked for 26 wins to start the year and that looks like where they're going to end up.
> 
> *Cleveland needs to clean house. This owner is so awful that I don't think they'll have another winning season during his tenure. His chosen management is simply inept. They also seem to be a in a similar situation with regards their "superstar". They should have shut him down for the year ages ago and moved him this summer. Every game he plays now is demolishing his value*.


Not saying I disagree, but this shit was random as **** lol


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Not saying I disagree, but this shit was random as **** lol


I was just making the observation after watching an NBA "superstar" lead his team to a drubbing by one of the worst teams on the planet.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> I was just making the observation after watching an NBA "superstar" lead his team to a drubbing by one of the worst teams on the planet.


Fair enough.

I think he gets re-signed to a max extension and let Deng walk...should be due for another 30-win season


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> It's not tough to see him turning down that deal at all. He has had one foot out of the door all season.


He's turning down a lot of money by taking a QO instead of a max deal and then taking a reduced contract elsewhere. It's always possible that someone eventually does that, but turning down your first massive contract to take less money on a contender hasn't happened yet.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I think he gets re-signed to a max extension and let Deng walk...should be due for another 30-win season


I'll happily stipulate that the Cadavaliers are going to screw things up.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, they dropped another to the 26ers last night, with one more against the Wiz and then the season is (thankfully) over. Selfishly, I'd like to see the C's win tomorrow just to give Charlotte a shot at the 6 seed and an entertaining first-round series (I followed Kemba there), but I'm ready to close the book on this year (as is just about everyone else).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Now it is up to the ping pong balls of destiny.


----------

